# Update on Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter Grey, the megacolon kitty is doing well these days, he is on Cisapride and it has done wonders for him. No more vomiting or constipation. Walter is even agreeable about taking his pills, I can tell he feels so much better which is a huge relief to me and to him.

I now have had Walter for 2 years as of the 3rd, which is when I celebrate his birthday, he is 7 now.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hurray, so happy that Walter Grey is so much better !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is very good news - I hope the medication continues to agree with him. Pippin, now 13, is on Metacam for arthritis. He has a few drops on biscuits every evening, and comes and asks for them if I am late calling him. He rather likes the biscuits, I know, but I also think he recognises how much better he feels after eating them - may be Walter feels the same after his pill.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm so glad he's good about his medication! My husband still has scars from trying to give pills to our old cat Dorian. It definitely made things harder when his health declined.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to hear all is coming out ok!:wink:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks 
I am pleased it's been a rough month, so I'm taking this as a win. He is still sassy which I love, because that is so him.
A co-worker made him a thug collar


----------

